

Edward Snowden’s statement in support of Reset the Net - ChrisAntaki
http://resetthenet.tumblr.com/post/87793640365/edward-snowdens-statement-in-support-of-reset-the-net

======
phkahler
Where did he make this statement?

~~~
ChrisAntaki
Thanks for asking. Here's a confirmation from his lawyer.
[https://twitter.com/benwizner/status/474209921555505152](https://twitter.com/benwizner/status/474209921555505152)

